# Charter Boats



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

My friends and I would like to rent a charter boat in the Little River/Mrtle Beach area next year...any suggestions? We want to bottom fish for grouper, red snapper, etc...:fishing:


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Try posting on the Carolina board, you might get better response.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bottom fishing*

Check out osme of theboats fromthe Carolina Beach area as well. A lot of closer areas to fish which means more fishing time.
However, Grouper/Snapper closures are in effect starting January 1st from North Carolina down to the southern tip of Florida until the end of April.


----------

